# Sex for Men in their 40's



## findingthelight (Aug 20, 2010)

For men in their 40's...how would you view your interest in sex now? (i.e. frequency, desire, etc). How would you compare it now to how you viewed it in your 30's and 20's?


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

I'll answer this one for my husband. At one time he could have had sex 3 times a day (but we never did) in his 20's, maybe early 30's we could have done it twice a day (we still never did)- he was horny most of the time because we only had sex about once a week. (Regrets ! Regrests!- both our faults! ) 

Now in his 40's , he would probably be happily content with it 2-3 times a week, but I push it more to 5-6 times. His refractory period is almost a whole day now -he is 47 and has lower -but "normal" testosterone levels. He is not feeling it like he used too, but then again, I am draining him alot so he has little chance to build it up. The man still loves sex & wants to be intimate so all is good here. But a little slither of viagra is a blessing now & then, especially on those nights he might be a little tired.


----------



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I'll answer this one for my husband. At one time he could have had sex 3 times a day (but we never did) in his 20's, maybe early 30's we could have done it twice a day (we still never did)- he was horny most of the time because we only had sex about once a week. (Regrets ! Regrests!- both our faults! )
> 
> Now in his 40's , he would probably be happily content with it 2-3 times a week, but I push it more to 5-6 times. His refractory period is almost a whole day now -he is 47 and has lower -but "normal" testosterone levels. He is not feeling it like he used too, but then again, I am draining him alot so he has little chance to build it up. The man still loves sex & wants to be intimate so all is good here. But a little slither of viagra is a blessing now & then, especially on those nights he might be a little tired.


Damn you're demanding. What the hell am I getting myself into with a 38-year-old? :rofl:


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

KRinOnt said:


> Damn you're demanding. What the hell am I getting myself into with a 38-year-old? :rofl:


Am I making myself sound Atroocious here?! Really? Not sure if you are kidding or really mean that ! None of my other friends my age are anything like me, all their hubby's are missing it, so this is not a "sure thing" with older women. 

As I see it & have learned here >>> Whoever has the higher sex drive ought to be pursuing what they are wanting - at least talking to thier spouse about it ! My husband was a total NICE GUY -with all the passivity that goes along with it. He should have been more AGGRESSIVE with me -when he was "feeling it" daily. But choose to suffer quietly & stuff it down as not to push me. 

Now the tables have turned, I couldn't live a day as passive as he is. Anyway , more sex is supposed to boost a man's Test levels some, so I am "GOOD" for his health!  

So 40 year olds don't want a Nypho then? For a time, I was feeling I would be much better matched sexually with a younger man.


----------



## seagrovelady (Dec 23, 2010)

Men are only interested in having "sex". Try being intimate and see how your love life will improve.


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

seagrovelady said:


> Men are only interested in having "sex". Try being intimate and see how your love life will improve.


Damned funniest thing I've read all day.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Men in their 40s are not that interested in having sex. They are much interested in doing their own things.
They might be interested in having sex if they're free to choose WHO with.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

I'm 42, and I don't notice any less of a sex drive than in my 20s. I don't know why this is the case because I thought it normal to slow down a bit, but I didn't experience a change, not even with getting an erection.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

southbound said:


> I'm 42, and I don't notice any less of a sex drive than in my 20s. I don't know why this is the case because I thought it normal to slow down a bit, but I didn't experience a change, not even with getting an erection.


It happens when men stop taking care of themselve. They gain weights and feel lazy to do sport. So I guess you take good care of yourself


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

MsLonely said:


> It happens when men stop taking care of themselve. They gain weights and feel lazy to do sport. So I guess you take good care of yourself


Southbound, you must have really good genes and higher Test. Plus are taking good care of yourself. I bet you have a hairy chest too. 

Not all men who slow down are over weight though, mine weighs only 150, he eats very good. I compare his chest to a "Charly Brown Christmas tree" - a sign of lower test guy. All about the hormone for many many men , what God blessed you with- though no fault of your own, or your wives. 

Plus if men have built up resentment over time, loose attraction for their spouses, getting used to not getting it & suppressing it/stuffing it down, I would imagine these things can slow a guy down too. Many claim the "Use it or Loose it' philosophy when it comes to sexual potency, even hardness, got to keep the blood flowing ! These things need exercised too. 

I told my husband I think I am making myself look bad on this forum with all my "draining him" talk. He assured me tonight he would do it like "bunny rabbits a couple times a day" if he could, the desire is always there , every day is good, so long as it goes up, he WANTS to use it. He has told me this many times. Still love hearing it though.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Southbound, you must have really good genes and higher Test. Plus are taking good care of yourself. I bet you have a hairy chest too.
> 
> Not all men who slow down are over weight though, mine weighs only 150, he eats very good. I compare his chest to a "Charly Brown Christmas tree" - a sign of lower test guy. All about the hormone for many many men , what God blessed you with- though no fault of your own, or your wives.
> 
> ...


Good to hear! Your husband has a positive attitude when facing his manhood challenge.

Lack of testosterone can cause fatigue, limited motivation, depression, low self esteem, and decreased libido. Not all men are able to cope with this issue so optimistically. My husband would hate to be pushed to have sex when he's not in the mood, despite he has viagra.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> I told my husband I think I am making myself look bad on this forum with all my "draining him" talk. He assured me tonight he would do it like "bunny rabbits a couple times a day" if he could, the desire is always there , every day is good, so long as it goes up, he WANTS to use it. He has told me this many times. Still love hearing it though.


How about me? 

I tell my husband: pu$$$ itchy, my pu$$$ is itchy.....................

My husband says: Come and get your f**k right away!!! 

It feels great that I can get to have his toy at any time I want!!!


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> How about me?
> 
> I tell my husband: pu$$$ itchy, my pu$$$ is itchy.....................
> 
> ...


LOL I dare not to say such bold lines to my husband! You and your hubby have lots of fun together!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> LOL I dare not to say such bold lines to my husband! You and your hubby have lots of fun together!
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


  

I am a bold woman, you know me now!


----------



## frustr8dhubby (Dec 23, 2010)

Man, can I marry one of you??? I am 40 and as horny as ever, meanwhile my wife, 43, would be happy if we never have it...


----------



## southbound (Oct 31, 2010)

SimplyAmorous said:


> Southbound, you must have really good genes and higher Test. Plus are taking good care of yourself. I bet you have a hairy chest too.


yes, I do have a hairy chest.


----------



## KRinOnt (Oct 19, 2010)

southbound said:


> I'm 42, and I don't notice any less of a sex drive than in my 20s. I don't know why this is the case because I thought it normal to slow down a bit, but I didn't experience a change, not even with getting an erection.


No change in desire here, but as the song says " I may not be as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was".


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

KRinOnt said:


> No change in desire herem but as the song say " I may not be as good as I once was, but I'm as good once as I ever was".


LOL :smthumbup:


----------



## Powerbane (Nov 8, 2010)

MsLonely said:


> Men in their 40s are not that interested in having sex. They are much interested in doing their own things.
> They might be interested in having sex if they're free to choose WHO with.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Says who?????? 

My drive is higher now in mid 40s than in my 20s. It was in my 30s that I wasn't very interested. 

My wife is constantly telling me to give it rest. I would have it every day if possible. I make do with what I get because her drive is much much lower.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Threetimesalady (Dec 22, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I am a bold woman, you know me now!


You are a wise woman...A woman who is really content in a relationship, know how to talk dirty and be her lovers porn queen...She can be classy and one of the country club set...Yet, despite her ways she leaves the polished woman at the door when she goes to her lover for filling...There she becomes his harlot for the night....Picks up the housewife on the way out the door...I think another name for this is "letting your hair down"....Believe me, I am also one of these dirty talking women....But, God help me, I smile a whole lot...


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Threetimesalady said:


> You are a wise woman...A woman who is really content in a relationship, know how to talk dirty and be her lovers porn queen...She can be classy and one of the country club set...Yet, despite her ways she leaves the polished woman at the door when she goes to her lover for filling...There she becomes his harlot for the night....Picks up the housewife on the way out the door...I think another name for this is "letting your hair down"....Believe me, I am also one of these dirty talking women....But, God help me, I smile a whole lot...


  

I can feel your joy from your post! 

Isn't this a nice feeling?


----------



## Threetimesalady (Dec 22, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I can feel your joy from your post!
> 
> Isn't this a nice feeling?


He makes me feel so young...Somewhere in time we have lost our age...I wonder if all these women (and there are many) who deny their partners sex, would remember back to those hot nights in a parked car and all the things that they loved, that they would be so quick to say "not tonight dear"....Little do they know that the vagina needs awakening...That the more they deny what they need, the more they will no longer need it...The only problem being that as they age they want...They find this new feeling between their legs of stirring and somewhere along the line they have lost their lover or he has grown old and doesn't care to perform...This is the sad part of this happening....

Thanks again and now time for some guests...Have a great evening...Happy Holidays....


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

MsLonely,

Now you've gotten me curious - either I am a rather abnormal man or you are hanging with guys with much lower libidos or their wives and girlfriends don't want you to know how much fun they are having.

I wanted to make love daily in my 40s (all ages approximate) and my early to mid 50s, in my mid to late 30s would spend a lot of time in bed daily with my sweetie I met when I was 34 and she was a hot 32 - there are advantages to joint custody with an ex-wife and having kids when young. 

There is a lot to be said for the traditional Jewish Sabbath afternoon, telling the kids to not come into the bedroom if the door is closed unless one of them is bleeding to death, those days soreness, colds, flu, or work related exhaustion would keep us from making love 4 or 5 times a week, at 62 every other day seems about right, though as my current relationship is pretty new it isn't clear how it will play out.

My big sister and her second husband, he's a youngster at 61, seem to jump each others bones just about every day, I am basing this on interpretation of words and smiles, not explicit reports, she's been a very sexual/sensuous person since puberty. 

Before retiring fourteen months ago I worked with a number of guys in their forties and fifties who seemed to prefer golf, drinking, and hanging with friends to being in bed with their wives/lovers. I didn't have a lot in common with them - I will not make the obvious statements about golf. There were many guys who didn't say much about their lives outside work. All of us worked one way or another with computers, brain work, not physical, but in a very high stress environment.

One of the main reasons I'm divorcing my second wife is her libido went to zero these last few years, intercourse and her physical attention disappeared from my life. Please believe me when I tell you I was not quiet about my concerns.



MsLonely said:


> Men in their 40s are not that interested in having sex. They are much interested in doing their own things.
> They might be interested in having sex if they're free to choose WHO with.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

Threetimesalady said:


> I wonder if all these women (and there are many) who deny their partners sex, would remember back to those hot nights in a parked car and all the things that they loved, that they would be so quick to say "not tonight dear"....Little do they know that the vagina needs awakening..


LOLOL
Just remindered me lots of husbands would loved to feel the "awakening" by the wife's bj as well!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

ThinkTooMuch said:


> MsLonely,
> 
> Now you've gotten me curious - either I am a rather abnormal man or you are hanging with guys with much lower libidos or their wives and girlfriends don't want you to know how much fun they are having.
> 
> ...


You are a hot bull in your age category! There are tons of sleeping beauties in their 40s, neglected by their husbands who care about hitting "the small white ball" more than having fun with them, are waiting for a hot bull who understands the vagina has a need of "awakening"!
Just learnt this funny expression _Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Threetimesalady said:


> You are a wise woman...A woman who is really content in a relationship, know how to talk dirty and be her lovers porn queen...She can be classy and one of the country club set...Yet, despite her ways she leaves the polished woman at the door when she goes to her lover for filling...There she becomes his harlot for the night....Picks up the housewife on the way out the door...I think another name for this is "letting your hair down"....Believe me, I am also one of these dirty talking women....But, God help me, I smile a whole lot...


I can feel that peace flows from your posts. I enjoy reading your posts. 

I really believe that love can keep us young, I feel that from your posts, I am the same myself. When I play with my husband, I am just like a child, giggle all the time. 

I don't understand those people, I don't understand them why they don't enjoy sex. To me, sex is wonderful, sex is fun, it feels great to be able to have sex daily. 

I know that you have been married for more than 50 years, and you are so happy with your loving husband, what a wonderful thing you have here.  Congratulations!!! I am so happy to see this kind of thing exists.  I am going to make it my goal, too. 

I have been reading here, a lot of men are telling us that their wives don't do house chores, and don't want to have sex either. The men are not happy. What are these women thinking? Why do they think that they deserve their husbands' royal treatment? Don't they know that being a wife, there is responsibility? Don't they know that they need to do things to keep their men? Don't they know that they won't be young forever, they won't be princesses forever, their men won't be interested in them forever if they don't make themselves interesting? 

Anyway, that's their life! If things are not being played fair in a household, arguments happen, resentments arouse!

Please tell us about your life, tell us how you view marriage and life!!! Tell us why you are able to achieve this kind of unique peace and happiness!!!


----------



## Threetimesalady (Dec 22, 2010)

greenpearl said:


> I can feel that peace flows from your posts. I enjoy reading your posts.
> 
> I really believe that love can keep us young, I feel that from your posts, I am the same myself. When I play with my husband, I am just like a child, giggle all the time.
> 
> ...


Hi again greenpearl: The house is quiet and he sleeps...It is near 1 A.M. here ...I just saw your post and figured it would be easier answering it now rather than tomorrow...Tomorrow I must prepare for a big Sunday get together with the kids...Sunday football is big at our home...My husband was a big football player and the Bears have won the division...Nuff of that...

We have been married 52 years and counting...I don't know how we got here as time has flown by...We have this thing called "age", but I wonder where does it come into this game of love...Two nights ago when I tucked him in (I am a night own and I mean late as you can see) as I laid in his arms, he asked me if he could eat me....Now I could really get wordy on what he said, but I think you know what I mean...I was surprised that he wanted sex again as we had just had it two days ago, but seeing I am a woman that could go at it a whole lot,:smthumbup: told him go on ahead....Seeing he was in bed naked, as that is how we sleep, and I was dressed, I slipped the pants leg and panties off of one of my legs as I was going back to the computer...Boobs out and half assed dressed, but it was fun...Like when you are young.....Well to make it short, it went farther then I planned...Here I am this dignified woman of near 74 (but very young looking) laying in bed, humping my husband with my feet in the air with socks and Indian moccasins on...I mean this is wild...We are nuts...Where do the books say that people get better with age...Where is it written that a woman of my age has the power within to take a man off Viagra and have him be a stud like I can do with my husband...I believe all women can do this, but it super PMO all the lonely men that have wives that don't love what they should love and let themselves waste away when they should be smiling....I guess this is the reason that I came back to this forum....To let a bit of it out as I see so many women in want and not knowing what an orgasm is... 

I see it written that 75% of the women do not orgasm through sex....Well, they should...The clit is not the only way to go to heaven...You must stimulate your vagina, by moving the penis up and down and awakening yourself...But, they don't want to do this....Either the prude inside of them will not let go or they refuse to let the hot babe inside themselves lose and show the man their soul.....

Now I think I will disappear for a bit from this forum...Don't want to get beat up again....I will watch for your posts as you are very friendly...Believe me, I do appreciate it...Being older is not easy...Especially, when you have the knowledge and love of life that I do........Oh, and this is my Topic under your longer marriage forums....I originally signed on with my first name, lost the password and then went on to the second a while ago and lost that one too...This name I like...It is me...Won't lose it...This one I have written in ink, together with my password and put in our safety deposit box plus a few other places in the house....This is the url:

http://talkaboutmarriage.com/long-t...h-do-we-part-my-love-then-grab-me-you-go.html

It's funny as I lust for his body even after all these years, more than I ever have...When you are in your 20's and 30's you think you know just about everything...Then the 40's hit and you start to really wake up...50's and menopause is a joke...You are hornier than hell...60's come and you think you act like a two bit hooker and don't give a darn...Now I am in my 70's and I have a man that porks me at the end of the bed in doggy while I am kneeling with my butt up in the air and telling him where, how and whatever hot and sexy thing I feel inside my mind....Now I wonder, why in the name of God did I waste all those years not saying this long ago....He just plain takes me to heaven....

I am the happiest woman in the world...Thanks....


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Threetimesalady said:


> Hi again greenpearl: The house is quiet and he sleeps...It is near 1 A.M. here ...I just saw your post and figured it would be easier answering it now rather than tomorrow...Tomorrow I must prepare for a big Sunday get together with the kids...Sunday football is big at our home...My husband was a big football player and the Bears have won the division...Nuff of that...
> 
> We have been married 52 years and counting...I don't know how we got here as time has flown by...We have this thing called "age", but I wonder where does it come into this game of love...Two nights ago when I tucked him in (I am a night own and I mean late as you can see) as I laid in his arms, he asked me if he could eat me....Now I could really get wordy on what he said, but I think you know what I mean...I was surprised that he wanted sex again as we had just had it two days ago, but seeing I am a woman that could go at it a whole lot,:smthumbup: told him go on ahead....Seeing he was in bed naked, as that is how we sleep, and I was dressed, I slipped the pants leg and panties off of one of my legs as I was going back to the computer...Boobs out and half assed dressed, but it was fun...Like when you are young.....Well to make it short, it went farther then I planned...Here I am this dignified woman of near 74 (but very young looking) laying in bed, humping my husband with my feet in the air with socks and Indian moccasins on...I mean this is wild...We are nuts...Where do the books say that people get better with age...Where is it written that a woman of my age has the power within to take a man off Viagra and have him be a stud like I can do with my husband...I believe all women can do this, but it super PMO all the lonely men that have wives that don't love what they should love and let themselves waste away when they should be smiling....I guess this is the reason that I came back to this forum....To let a bit of it out as I see so many women in want and not knowing what an orgasm is...
> 
> ...


I admire you for what you have! 74 years old, and your husband still lusts after you like you are 20!  Your two can still go like rabbits!  I want to be like that too. Hope I have strong legs when I am 74! 

In China, we respect people who are much older than us because they have more experience and wisdom, we need them to guide us. But people are interesting, they don't learn from other people's experience, they learn from their own mistakes! I do my best killing my time here!  If my words can help some people think, I am happy. If my words can't do much, I am fine. I am here killing time anyway!  

Please show up here more often, I know that some people can be rude, but most of the people on TAM are nice!  I have a thick skin now.  When I first went to a forum, I got attacked, I didn't know how to react, I only knew to run to my husband and cry!  I am sure you haven't been on forum much either! 
Now when people attack me, I just fight back, I am still nice though when I fight back.

How many children do you have? How many grandchildren do you have? Do they live near you? Do they visit you often? Sounds like you are enjoying a lot of company and fun!  

I also want to be healthy when I am old. I know it is not in my control, but I want myself to be healthy when I am old, and my husband too. We are doing our best by eating healthy. Sounds like you two have great health!!! Congratulations again!!!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I hope I'm in the "nice" category so far, no one has been rude to me really, nice forum.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

ThreeTimesALady - WOW - that is simply amazing. 74yrs old. How can it be??? I have not clicked on your link yet, but do plan too. Hope our love life plays out like yours. How rare your story is though! 

Had my family over on Christmas Eve, the subject always seems to roll around to sex somehow -when my crazy family is around. All the taboo subjects we openly discuss & endlessly joke with each other. My dad starts razzing my husband, telling him, infact assuring him -with step mom's blessing- this will ALL stop as quickly as it started for me - Here one day, Gone the next !! 

I do not want that to happen, but I have heard it also -from many many others. Menopause did them in ! My parents are heavily in love, close as close can be-fantastic active sex life UNTIL MENOPAUSE ! That was the end. She admits he still wants & her desire is absolutely ZERO. 

It seems it didnt phase you at all. What is the secret here? Did you take hormones? I think I safely have another 8 years + of bliss before menopause, I am determined to keep our sex life bouncing & active. If that means I will need to take hormones to keep it going, I will. ALot of decisions for us women when this comes upon us.


----------



## notsocool (Jul 4, 2010)

Threetimesalady gives me hope, I'm 49 and afraid of what menopause could do to my drive..
My boyfriend (for want of a better word) is 55 and I am in awe. I only need to hug him and he becomes fully hard, then is good for 3-4 times over a night and morning with no chemical assistance etc
Hardly any chest hair tho...


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

notsocool said:


> Threetimesalady gives me hope, I'm 49 and afraid of what menopause could do to my drive..
> My boyfriend (for want of a better word) is 55 and I am in awe. I only need to hug him and he becomes fully hard, then is good for 3-4 times over a night and morning with no chemical assistance etc
> Hardly any chest hair tho...


 Are you absolurely sure he is not slipping any Viagra, Stiff Nights (taken off market but the bomb), Rock Hard weekend or other? Many older single men do this -to impress, feel young again, have read such stories online. The unsuspecting girlfriend finds it in the drawer down the road. It is the going for 3-4 times in a night, just sounds too good to be true. I think it happens more with girlfriends than wives. 

Oh you are from Australia, probably have different erection enhancers there. 

I guess I am a skeptic. If he was a hairy beast, I might find it more believable. Even the zeal of the 74 yr old, love the sound of it but hmmm, if all true, a rare rare thing.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

There's a kind of viagra that is effective for 2 days. Within 2 days, penis can get hard as many times as the girl wants it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

MsLonely said:


> There's a kind of viagra that is effective for 2 days. Within 2 days, penis can get hard as many times as the girl wants it.


"Stiff NIghts" is like this - major powerful. Some lady on the net told me about this , so we tried it. The stuff is almost too strong, you do not even NEED to be touched/stimulated at all, it just goes up! Gave him this one night thinking we'll wait till the am. Noticed its effects in the middle of the night, early morning ROCK hard, I was afraid I would have to take him to the hospital if I did not relief him, I felt rushed to give him sex. After that, we have cut the capsules in half, still works amazingly. 

It seems any time these highly effective non-viagra products come out, they are taken off the market shorty after.


----------



## Threetimesalady (Dec 22, 2010)

Seeing we got a bit off topic I want to add my thoughts on this part of life...A couple of the remarks made to me I will answer under my marriage Topic...This way this Topic will stay on track...Sex in a man's 40's is the beginning of an adventure...It takes a woman's patience, love and understanding to find the right fomula to happiness....That is if she cares to find this key to life or else grab this brass ring that is out in front of her and snare it...

I will add more to this in time...I have a house full of guests arriving now to see the Bears and later the Giants game....

Men suffer from within...It is up to the woman to help them out...We have it darn easy.....These are just my thoughts....


----------



## ThinkTooMuch (Aug 6, 2010)

SA,

First let me say if more women were like you the divorce rate would fall by 90%, I greatly admire you and several other outspoken women on this forum.

If the warnings in every advt shown on TV and in magazines for Viagra, Cialis, etc are correct, an erection that lasts over four hours can damage a penis irreparably. Please get your man to the emergency room if this happens again, I know you would be heartbroken if anything happened to him. Since the message talks about 4 hours, I'd guess there's an hour or more built in before bad things start to happen on a regular basis.

I had been Rx'd Trazodone, a generic older anti-depressant as a inexpensive sleeping pill about a decade ago, it didn't make me particularly sleepy but it did cause rather long - one to two hour - lasting erections (a well known potential side effect). At first it was fun, but after a few days I stopped the med, I started to hurt, and was so hard I could not ejaculate or pee with ease.

FYI, a slow release form of Trazodone has been released under the name Oleptra, some MDs and PAs are using it as an anti-depressant and sleep aid. Watch out.




SimplyAmorous said:


> "Stiff NIghts" is like this - major powerful. Some lady on the net told me about this , so we tried it. The stuff is almost too strong, you do not even NEED to be touched/stimulated at all, it just goes up! Gave him this one night thinking we'll wait till the am. Noticed its effects in the middle of the night, early morning ROCK hard, I was afraid I would have to take him to the hospital if I did not relief him, I felt rushed to give him sex. After that, we have cut the capsules in half, still works amazingly.
> 
> It seems any time these highly effective non-viagra products come out, they are taken off the market shorty after.


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

ThinkTooMuch : 

Thank you for your compliment ! Sweet! Sometimes I think I say too much on here, or it comes off bragging or whatever. I was just comparing the 2, with Viagra you still need stimulated but with some of these others, it seems not. 

I dont think he was anywhere close to being in accual danger. My husband , even in younger days, did not 'wake up" with rock hard erections. He grew them many times after waking up though. Even now it happens occasionally. BUt with this Stiff Nights, it was THERE, undeniably THERE without going down -unless he had a release, then all was fine. 

Viagra is obviously safer -with needing the stimulation. As it should be. If you don't even need the stimulation but your thoughts alone get you there, none of these men even need to think of an erection drug at all. 

I like your name "ThinkTooMuch" - my husband says this about me all the time. I worry too much too.


----------



## Izabella (Dec 22, 2010)

Threetimesalady said:


> Hi again greenpearl: we been married 52 years and counting.
> he asked me if he could eat me....
> Here I am this dignified woman of near 74 (but very young looking) laying in bed, humping my husband with my feet in the air with socks and Indian moccasins on...I mean this is wild...We are nuts
> 
> I am the happiest woman in the world...Thanks....


wow,when i grow up,i want to be just like you,seriously:smthumbup:

my husband and i are going on almost 18 years.i want us to see 50 years together with the great sex


----------



## mommy2 (Oct 27, 2009)

My hubby is almost 40 and is still horny as he was in his twenties. For our anniversary we went away overnight just the 2 of us (no kids) - think it was 3 or 4 times in a 12 hr period. :smthumbup:


----------



## notsocool (Jul 4, 2010)

Hmm can understand the skepticism, I had considered it all a bit too good to be true myself, however have caught up with him by surprise occasionally, not with this in mind, but everything appeared to be working as per usual...unless he has great 'sleight of hand' I never saw him take anything..

plus he is probably the most disorganised person i ever met...and I am justifying like crazy here...really hope I'm right..


----------



## Threetimesalady (Dec 22, 2010)

Izabella said:


> wow,when i grow up,i want to be just like you,seriously:smthumbup:
> 
> my husband and i are going on almost 18 years.i want us to see 50 years together with the great sex


Thank you...It's still like we are boyfriend and girlfriend..Oh, don't get me wrong, I am not sweet (like one woman called me here)...Probably more salty...I consider "sweet" like the older couple who stole purses in Dirty Dancing...I think I could relate more to Auntie Maude, but stuck with one man from the start...

If I had my life to live over again there wouldn't be many changes...I never in my llfe would have believed that a woman's sexuality and orgasms could get better with age...Honey, I hope that you, too, find all your dreams...Hugs to you....


----------



## Threetimesalady (Dec 22, 2010)

notsocool said:


> Threetimesalady gives me hope, I'm 49 and afraid of what menopause could do to my drive..
> My boyfriend (for want of a better word) is 55 and I am in awe. I only need to hug him and he becomes fully hard, then is good for 3-4 times over a night and morning with no chemical assistance etc
> Hardly any chest hair tho...


Please have hope...A man ages only when he is allowed to age...Unfortunately, when he stops thinking positive and starts doubting himself, this is when the trouble starts...He must be kept proud of his prowess....Brought alive by a woman pointing out his manhood...I don't care if this is when he comes into the room calling him over and telling him to expose himself to you...Excite him...Be all the things that you used to be as a girl...You are not old...You are young...When you can truly transfer your mind to what you used to be then you will be able to change him...I know...I have done this to my husband...

Not to brag, I could get him hard three or four times a day to have sex....I know as I used to when I was changing him over to Viagra....I never let him know what I was doing and truthfully had the time of my life...We were screwing our brains out three times a day...You see once you have awakened a man and he remember what this object between his legs is really for, then he is a tiger....My husband comes to me in his sleep...Very often it ends in sex....It's just the nearness of two people and being naked in bed (king size) is about as hot as it gets....With God as my witness, I have not needed lubricant for near 7 years....This is when he sent me to heaven and I ejaculated...This happening changed both mine and his life...I believe it is within all women who hunger for their husband and are willing to show their soul to their man without any reservation...I did...Never looked back...Now I live in hog heaven....Take care...C


----------



## Threetimesalady (Dec 22, 2010)

I do want to add to my post above that I do insert Estring into my vagina every three months...This is a hormone with Estroil in it that keeps me moist and from getting sore...Before I started using this which was about six years ago, I would get so sore that I could not stand it...I actually had razor type cuts inside the vaginal entrance...This disc is worth it's weight in gold...It not only feeds my g-spot, but reaches the whole vaginal canal with hormones daily....Before this time and since my full hysterectomy at age 47, the only hormone I took was .0625 of premarin...Now I understand this really didn't do a thing...Either way, it was fine with me...


----------



## Izabella (Dec 22, 2010)

Threetimesalady said:


> I never in my llfe would have believed that a woman's sexuality and orgasms could get better with age...Honey, I hope that you, too, find all your dreams...Hugs to you....


well you could say when i hit my 30's i became very sexual.i want sex alot and had my first orgasm in my 30's.now i orgasm just about everytime my husband and i have sex.
i look forward to us having great sex as we age and are together for many more years. 

my husband is 39.i noticed his sex drive slowed a little more over the past couple of years,but he always been a very sexual man,so i think it has to do with the pain he has in his back and legs due to a bad car accident almost five years ago,and im sure the medicines he takes doesnt help,plus his job is phyically damanding.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Threetimesalady said:


> I do want to add to my post above that I do insert Estring into my vagina every three months...This is a hormone with Estroil in it that keeps me moist and from getting sore...Before I started using this which was about six years ago, I would get so sore that I could not stand it...I actually had razor type cuts inside the vaginal entrance...This disc is worth it's weight in gold...It not only feeds my g-spot, but reaches the whole vaginal canal with hormones daily....Before this time and since my full hysterectomy at age 47, the only hormone I took was .0625 of premarin...Now I understand this really didn't do a thing...Either way, it was fine with me...


Have to find out what this is!


----------



## Izabella (Dec 22, 2010)

Threetimesalady said:


> I have not needed lubricant for near 7 years....This is when he sent me to heaven and I ejaculated...This happening changed both mine and his life...I believe it is within all women who hunger for their husband and are willing to show their soul to their man without any reservation...I did...Never looked back...Now I live in hog heaven....Take care...C


i had the same thing happen to me a couple of years ago.
we need quite a few towels for our bed 
i never knew what i been missing before,now its something that i dont want to have to go with out.
my husband is a great lover and can get me wet in a matter of minutes.


----------



## Threetimesalady (Dec 22, 2010)

Izabella said:


> well you could say when i hit my 30's i became very sexual.i want sex alot and had my first orgasm in my 30's.now i orgasm just about everytime my husband and i have sex.
> i look forward to us having great sex as we age and are together for many more years.
> 
> my husband is 39.i noticed his sex drive slowed a little more over the past couple of years,but he always been a very sexual man,so i think it has to do with the pain he has in his back and legs due to a bad car accident almost five years ago,and im sure the medicines he takes doesnt help,plus his job is phyically damanding.


Hi Izabella: You can help him many ways...I will write up on my marriage topic how to help him...When this happened to me I thought I was incontinent...Went to the doctors...They sent me to specialists...They were so dumbfounded that a woman of my age could be this horny....Let me tell you I could write a book....Even had to go to a Urologist...I am like this all the time...He can french kiss me and I start on fire...I can get off like this being fingered too...Actually I love it....This happened when you got your g-spot going...I have to get out of here now as I am going off topic again....Thanks...


----------



## MEM2020 (Aug 23, 2009)

What an inspiring story.



Threetimesalady said:


> Hi Izabella: You can help him many ways...I will write up on my marriage topic how to help him...When this happened to me I thought I was incontinent...Went to the doctors...They sent me to specialists...They were so dumbfounded that a woman of my age could be this horny....Let me tell you I could write a book....Even had to go to a Urologist...I am like this all the time...He can french kiss me and I start on fire...I can get off like this being fingered too...Actually I love it....This happened when you got your g-spot going...I have to get out of here now as I am going off topic again....Thanks...


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

MEM,

TAM has quite a few phoenixes!


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

my husband and i are both in our early forties and sometimes that man doesnt even have to touch me to get my juices flowing.


----------

